# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Alho

## Mauricio Foz

De onde vem essa fama de que o alho possui propredades terapeuticas no tratamento de peixes.
Vejo as pessoas recomendarem alho pra isso, alho pra aquilo, moer e adicionar na ração, espremer e adicionar o caldo na agua.
Alguem já viu alguma pequisa cientifica sobre esse assunto?

----------


## Eduardo Futre

tem algumas propriedades. Amanha já meto ai um excerto do livro do Basleer acerca do alho.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Mauricio  :Olá: 

Dados científicos comprovados no uso de alho em aquarios marinhos na alimentação de peixe, não conheço. Apenas alguma experiência própria na adição de alho a comida.

Uma coisa é certa. 
Apenas uma vez tentei esmagar alho para retirar o "suco" (sumo) e para adicionar a comida. Claro que depressa desisti e rapidamente arranjei alternativa que já uso a alguns anos.

Pílulas de alho. Facilmente encontrado em área comerciais, disponível por várias marcas, é fácil e prático de usar  :SbSourire2: 

Fotos das que eu uso



É só dar um pequeno golpe na cápsula e espremer na comida  :SbOk3:

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-1...ture/index.htm 

"My biggest problem with the use of garlic is the mythology that has developed regarding it. This all began quite simply and innocently. Kelly Jedlicki was studying the use of garlic as an intestinal dewormer. For those who don't know who Kelly is, she is affectionately referred to as the "Puffer Queen" as they are her favorite fishes and oftentimes are brought into the trade polluted with various worms. As I said, she was examining the effectiveness of garlic against nematodes and cestodes on impacted puffers when she noticed a general decrease in Cryptocaryon irritans incidence. Later on, she proposed feeding garlic to fish as a preventative for Cryptocaryon irritans. From there the legend of garlic has spread. Feeding garlic to fish is now an accepted cure for Marine Ich by some individuals. Furthermore, I have read of people merely hanging cloves of garlic in their tank in an effort to ward off the parasites, like some sort of bad vampire movie. And lastly, I have recently heard of a surprising number of hobbyists who soak their corals' food in garlic in an effort to combat possible pathogens when target feeding them. It goes to show that garlic has become an all-purpose wonder drug in some peoples' eyes based on little more than anecdotal observations." 

Exames foram feitos de algumas limitações e complicações qto ao uso de allicin, começando pela sua instabilidade e potencial para prejudicar o sistema circulatório do animal (pode produzir danos ao figado e hemoglobina).... mas perdia referencia do artigo

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Estamos começando a caminhar numa direção.
Eu encontrei muitos artigos falando sobre pesquisas sobre o uso de alho em seres humanos, apesar de não encontrar uma unica pesquisa cientifica, só artigos comentando sobre isso.
Assim como já existem essas capsulas de alho para consumo humano, temos pelo menos aqui no Brasil, tambem cogumelo do Sol, Cartilagem de tubarão e outras coisas mais, então estar a venda não quer dizer que funcione de fato.
O que eu estou procurando é uma referencia cientifica, uma pesquisa comprovando o fato.
Valeu Suguimoto, no teu link eu achei o outro, este bem interessante a respeito do uso do alho e do seu priincipal princípio ativo o Allicin. http://www.reefs.org/library/article...tes-jorge.html
Para aqueles que tiverem paciencia para ler é muito, muito interessante, como disse o Suguimoto, fala da preparação do alho para uso, da instabilidade do Allicin, de como ele é neutralizado, como poderia ser absorvido e principalmente dos danos que pode provocar no figado, sistema circulatório e o próprio sangue. 
E novamente discute como poderia ser eficiente no combate a alguns patogenos, preferencialmente o C irritans, mas, de maneira alguma afirma ser essa a solução.

Mauricio

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Afinal estava enganado quanto ao exerto, que n existe.
apenas uma pequena referencia ao alho.

O Gerald Bassleer, doutorado em patologias de peixes, recomenda o uso de alho no tratamento de nematodes no livro "the new illustrated guide to fish diseases", mas este livro destina-se apenas para agua doce. 
Ainda esotu para arranjar o de água salgada.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Este artigo fala algo sobre tratamento com alho.

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu...2004/mini4.htm

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Dentro da aquariofilia também há produtos que envolvem o alho!

Temos o exemplo de comidas secas, como as da Ocean Nutrition (http://www.oceannutrition.com/) ou da Omega One (http://www.omegasea.net).
E temos pelo menos dois outros produtos....O GarlicGuard da Seachem (http://www.seachem.com/products/prod...rlicGuard.html), e o Garlic Extreme da Kent Marine (http://www.kentmarine.com/foods/garlic-xtreme.htm).

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Rinaldo, eu já tinha colocado esse link em outro tópico. 
Achei outros artigos e vou selecionar os mais relevantes para colocar aqui.
Ricardo, como eu disse antes, estar a venda não quer dizer que seja eficiente e eficaz. Tanto que outras empresas já venderam produtos com alho e depois retirarm de linha.
Teoria e pratica novamente em conflito. Enquanto a teoria diz que numa determinada metodologia de aplicação o alho é efetivo, mas que causa problemas internos, a pratica diz que outra metodologia é efetiva e segura.

Estou a procura de mais informações.

Só não pode mudar de opinião quem esta morto. Eu estou vivo, eu posso. :SbOk:

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Eu usei alho um tempo, na forma de patê, e não senti diferença. Por isso parei de usar pois dá muito trabalho.

Não se sabe ainda se a alicina -composto ativo antibiótico presente no alho - é capaz de adentrar a corrente sanguínea de peixes.

Que o alho tem propriedades antibióticas, isso ele tem. Se funciona em peixes, até hoje não tem nada comprovado. 

Eu testei um tempo e parei de usar por não perceber diferenças... Mas tem gente que percebeu.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Eu usei alho um tempo, na forma de patê, e não senti diferença. Por isso parei de usar pois dá muito trabalho.
> 
> Não se sabe ainda se a alicina -composto ativo antibiótico presente no alho - é capaz de adentrar a corrente sanguínea de peixes.
> 
> Que o alho tem propriedades antibióticas, isso ele tem. Se funciona em peixes, até hoje não tem nada comprovado. 
> 
> Eu testei um tempo e parei de usar por não perceber diferenças... Mas tem gente que percebeu.


Precisamente por isso Gustavo

Temos de dar ouvidos a relatos de aquaristas "desinteressados" de interesses comerciais, até que alguém prove ou não a sua real eficácia.

antigamente não se usava rocha viva em aquarios marinhos, até que um maluco se lembrou disso. Imagina só o que não lhe devem ter chamado.

Doido. A colocar pedra cheia de bichos e porcaria dentro do aquário. O facto é que mesmo sem ter sido na altura comprovada cientificamente este facto, hoje não prescindimos dela e ate a ciência lhe encontra fundamentos.

Já agora começa a haver descrentes na tese da rocha viva, e defensores da rocha fabricada por ser muito mais isenta de poluentes e de igual modo funcional em termos de desnitrificação.


Vamos ver onde iremos parar dentro de 10 anos.  É já amanha.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Com certeza temos que valorizar o conhecimento coletivo.

São várias as formas de bscar a verdade. Um fórum de aquarismo é uma forma de multiplicar nossa experiência; certos problemas aparecem aqui, mas nunca apareceriam nas nossas casas. É como se estivéssmos acompanhando duas centenas de aquários todos os dias.

É possível aprender mais no dia-a-dia de um aquário (ou até em um fórum) que numa aula da universidade.

O alho tem tudo pra ser algo importante na prevenção de doenças. Tem um detalhe interessante: a substância que o alho tem para combate a infecções é produzida pelo próprio alho quando ele se machuca. Portanto, para que o alho tenha o máximo em alicina, temos que esmagar ele, para que ele produza a substância. Dizem que cebola também tem alicina, mas menos que o alho.

Não é porque a ciência não comprovou ainda a importância do alho que ele não funciona. Tem muita chance de funcionar, mas até agora eu testei e não vi mudança, mas acho que temos mesmo que experimentar as coisas.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,

A experiência que tenho com o alho, ou comida que contém já uma percentagem de alho, é que o seu cheiro/sabor, faz despertar o apetite dos peixes. Pelo menos parece-me! :Admirado: 
Evidentemente isto torna-se positivo quando um peixe está doente e fragilizado.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá Gustavo e companheiros de aquariofilia, acho que o extrato de alho natural pode ter algo que faça inibir o princípio activo.
Tenho feito um estudo prático com o GARLIC da marca SEACHEM que por pesquisas somente há o princípio activo ALICINA em peixes com problemas de bactérias internas em Hocelaris (marinho) e Discos (doce), e, até o presente momento tenho tido sucesso em mais ou menos 53% dos peixes tratados.
Ainda não tenho conclusões definitivas para saber se a Alicina é eficaz para peixes, acho que poderíamos nos aprofundar ainda mais para termos resultados convincentes.

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Bom, eu dei essas rações com alho e garlic para meu Powder Blue por mais de 1 ano....o ictio vai e volta....logo para mim alho é mais uma lenda do aquarismo

O que acontece, é que quando acontece o íctio, o aquarista super alimenta o peixe e coloca alho.....mas, se ele não colocasse alho, o efeito provavelmente seria o mesmo

Abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Bom, eu dei essas rações com alho e garlic para meu Powder Blue por mais de 1 ano....o ictio vai e volta....logo para mim alho é mais uma lenda do aquarismo
> 
> O que acontece, é que quando acontece o íctio, o aquarista super alimenta o peixe e coloca alho.....mas, se ele não colocasse alho, o efeito provavelmente seria o mesmo


Coloquei a minha opinião no outro tópico  deixo aqui também. O alho não trata nada e muito menos cura seja o que for. O alho serve como incentivo para o apetite dos peixes e isso parece-me que funciona.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Eduardo Futre

diogo, alguma vez tiveste alguma situação de nematodes que tenhas tentado tratar com alho?



 A nivel de apetite, por acaso nunca notei diferenças nos meus, mas os meus sempre comeram bem.

 De qualquer das formas, sabe-se que o alho tem de facto propriedades antibioticas e antisepticas, se essas propriedades funcionam nos peixes n sei, se são absorvidos para a corrente sanguinea tambem n sei, mas n descarto a possibilidade de ter a capacidade de eliminar certo tipo de parasitas internos, pq n é necessária a sua absorção, é apenas necessario que percorra o sistema digestivo. Se houver parasitas para os quais o alho seja toxico (como o são para os nematodes, segundo muita gente e pelo menos um especialista credênciado) então em principio deve resultar.
 Pessoalmente nunca tive nematodes nos aquários, só tenias, logo pessoalmente nunca testei.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas, para já eu fico numa duvida em que os companheiros falam, afinal, o princípio activo do alho não tem propriedades bactericidas???
Como poderíamos tratar um peixe com "parasitas" que, não são definitivamente bactérias, com um producto que combate as bactérias?

Teríamos que reformular estas divergencias certo companheiros, ou estarei errado?
Se estiver, me corrige-me.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Pode ter ambas as propriedades... ou pode n ter nenhuma.
 Por enquanto, fio-me nas unicas fontes com credênciais que conheço (Gerald Bassleer e Gustavo Duarte. Um diz que funciona com nematodes, o outro diz que é tem de facto propriedades anitibioticas, mas ainda sem provas conclusivas da sua eficiencia em peixes).
 Até outros estudos confirmarem ou contrariarem o já observado, n ha muito que possamos fazer.
 A nivel de combate com nematodes, qualquer pessoa que consiga diagnosticar o parasita com sucesso, pode experimentar o alho a ver se resulta e se os peixes expelem os parasitas ou numa analise microscopicas ás fezes a ver se encontram vestigios. Tem é de ter a certeza que se tratam de nematodes e n de ténias, ou outros.
 A nivel bacteriologico, já é mais dificil fazer experiências em casa, pq os peixes tanto podem recuperar por acção do alho, como por acção do sue proprio sistema imunolocio, ou pode morrer. Numa situação destas é dificil tirar conclusões sem formação e material especificos.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Steve Pro (http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-10/sp/index.php)
Garlic has been studied for its effectiveness against a bacterial infection of fish (Colorni et al, 1998). 
That theory aside, I have already stated that bacteria are completely different than parasitic protozoans. There maybe no correlation at all. It is simply something that struck me in my reading.

Alguns estudos tratam do protozoario Ichthyophthirius multifiliis o ictio de agua doce. A semelhança entre os dois acaba no nome comum e aparentes efeitos. Nada, absolutamente nada mais, são generos e classes diferentes.

É totalmente fora do topico, mas vcs sabiam que o verde malachita, um medicamento comumente usado em aquariofilia é carcinogenico?

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

> É totalmente fora do topico, mas vcs sabiam que o verde malachita, um medicamento comumente usado em aquariofilia é carcinogenico?


Estava a pesquisar o MSDS qua informa as propriedades do verde de malaquita....., não tem nenhuma informação se é carcinogênico.

http://www.sciencelab.com/xMSDS-Malachite_green-9927220

----------


## Mauricio Foz

lá vai:
Se de um lado:
http://www.fishdoc.co.uk/treatments/malachite.htm
http://www.pesticideinfo.org/Detail_...Rec_Id=PC35105
http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/...e/queste.shtml
http://www.galab.de/laboratories/ser...ite_green.html
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/malachitegreen.htm
http://www.fda.gov/ora/fiars/ora_import_ia16131.html

Por outro lado:
http://ntp.niehs.nih.gov/index.cfm?o...21383F7A1113BC
http://www.advisorybodies.doh.gov.uk/com/mglmg.htm

Mauricio

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Rinaldo pra variar mais um que eu perdi a referencia do link

"O oxalato verde malaquita, apesar de muito usado tem seu uso proibido pelo FAD, HOFFMANN (1993) citado por ALEXANDRINO (1997), apresenta dosagem de 0,1mg/l em banho prolongado. Para MEYER & JORGENSON, (1983); ALDERMAN (1985) citado por PAVANELLI (1998) seu uso é indicado para banhos prolongados. Pode-se utilizar uma solução contendo duas gramas de verde malaquita para 10m3 de água em banhos profiláticos antes da quarentena. Deve ser ministrado apenas nos reprodutores, não sendo recomendado seu uso nos peixes a serem utilizados para o consumo, pois tem ação cancerígena e teratogênica. "

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Acho que estamos a falar de compostos diferentes.

Denominação: Verde de Malaquita Oxalato 
Fórmula: C52H54N4O12     
M.=927,02      
CAS [2437-29-8]

Denominação: Verde de Malaquita Clorado
Formula: C23H25ClN2
M.=364,90
CAS [569-64-2]

Caros amigos, são compostos diferentes....O primeiro é carcinogênico, o segundo não.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Rinaldo,  :yb677:  pô, estragou a brincadeira, agora que entrou nessa fase quimica mesmo, tô fora, não entendo e não posso opinar.

Vou voltar as baterias para o alho, de onde nao deveria ter saído. :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Rinaldo, mas o usado em psicultura não é o Oxalato ????

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Amigo Celso, pelo que eu sei, os dois podem ser usados, mas depende dos resultados, logicamente, são diferentes.
O oxalato tem um poder de oxidação muito grande o que agiliza muito mais o tratamento. Ao contrário, o clorado tem o tempo de retardamento do tratamento, mas tem o mesmo objectivo.

Por fazer o tratamento ser mais ágil (rápido), as indústrias do ramo utilizam o oxalato.
Curiosidade: o oxalato, por ser agente oxidante, se degrada muito mais rápido.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

hehehe nada como um quimico de plantao  :Smile:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Rinaldo, Sem entender nada, mas baseado nas tuas respostas
Voce disse que:
Denominação: Verde de Malaquita Oxalato
Fórmula: C52H54N4O12 
O primeiro é carcinogênico

Por fazer o tratamento ser mais ágil (rápido), as indústrias do ramo utilizam o oxalato.
Curiosidade: o oxalato, por ser agente oxidante, se degrada muito mais rápido.


Então, continuamos na mesma, o Verde Malachita é carcinogenico.

----------

